
Tesla Says It Will Issue Fix for Model 3 Brakes - tomohawk
https://www.consumerreports.org/car-safety/tesla-says-it-will-issue-fix-for-model-3-brakes/
======
CaliforniaKarl
+1 for a fast response, although I'm kindof surprised that this was even a
problems.

I'm also wondering, how is a Tesla owner able to keep track of what parts of
the car (hardware and software) are currently out-of-date? I assume that
updates brakes would also be applied to the Model 3s currently in the field.

